# Odd zebra



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi

As I was doing some tank rearranging, I noticed something:



Note the vertical stripe on the tail vs the normal zebra which have horizontal stripes.

Just wanted to share.

Thanks


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

The pic isn't showing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Ah, thanks for catching that.

Should be fixed out.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

cool variation. do the parents have any different tail markings?

You should post a full tank pic Hitch.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Im not too sure if this is one of the ones that I bred, but its the only one in the tank that has the tail marking. All of the others are typical zebra patterns.

And will do, once I get the tank to look the way I want.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

very cool looking fish. glad im not the only pleco keeper that has tanks built for function over form


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

function over form?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Not done with the design yet, but its at least relatively presentable:


Since I am taking pics, here is my Corydoras pygmaeus and habrosus tank:


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

That's some badass use of Anubias!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Great tanks

Those zebs are awesome too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

Hitch said:


> function over form?


pfffft! An excellent blend of form and function. beautiful tanks!

k.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks guys

And ya, provides a better chance for the corys to hide their eggs as I don't bother taking the eggs out.


----------

